# been so long...I sure feel like a newbie...



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

...my things have changed...a new decorator has done a few things with the old place it appears!!...I think I'll have a look around the old crib :wink: 

...anyway, just stopped in heere to the "newbie area" to say HEY to all ya'll!!...


----------



## clayking (Sep 10, 2002)

Newbie in retirement maybe............. 

But hardly a newbie......you lost?  WR know you're over here? 

Hang around, we need some new blood since Hammer got banned....:wink: 

Then again, u & I tend to think alike......so it won't be much of an agrument..............:tongue: ......................ck


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Welcome! stick around!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

...thanks ELKARCHER!!

...CLINK...WHAT..."MC" BANNED from AT???...

...I find that hard to believe...

...wait a minute...let me go outside and see if in fact hell did freeze over


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: back Don.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Tim...appreciate it


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

DON'S BACK!!!! YAY:cocktail:


----------



## Walleye Joe (Nov 2, 2003)

*back DD.*


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Welcome back Don....


----------



## Hawkssteel (Sep 13, 2004)

Been a way quite awhile myself feels like the 1st time again . like the new look on the site


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Hawkssteel said:


> Been a way quite awhile myself feels like the 1st time again . like the new look on the site


:welcome: back to you as well Doug. Glad you like the new look.


----------

